# How to find a good boxing gym?



## ToughGuy (Jun 6, 2008)

I want to learn boxing for self-defense.  I think sparing would help me deal with my fear of confrontations.  

  What should I ask to try to find out if a gym has a good training program?  One gym told me that they said that they have you spar with another beginner after about 3-4 lessons.  They dont have you wear headgear.  Another gym said they dont encourage people to spar.


----------



## arnisador (Jun 6, 2008)

ToughGuy said:


> One gym told me that they said that they have you spar with another beginner after about 3-4 lessons.  They dont have you wear headgear.



No headgear for beginners? Perhaps they mean sparring with minimal power to get you used to the idea, but this raises serious concerns for me.



> Another gym said they dont encourage people to spar.



That could never work.

Do you know anyone who boxes who could help you visit gyms? Can someone at the Police Athletic League or the like recommend someone for you?


----------



## ToughGuy (Jun 6, 2008)

I have left a message with the Police Athletic League.  I'll see if they can help.


Do you know anyone who boxes who could help you visit gyms? Can someone at the Police Athletic League or the like recommend someone for you?[/quote]


----------



## MJS (Jun 6, 2008)

http://martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?t=63947

My reply is in this thread. 

Mike


----------



## IcemanSK (Jun 9, 2008)

See my post at the above, also.


----------

